# transformador trifasico



## vmcarlos (Mar 14, 2007)

hola alguien sabe como calcular la corriente del secundario de un transformador trifasico


----------



## José Miguel Correa Useche (Mar 24, 2007)

Recuerde que la potencia eléctrica de entrada del transformador debe ser teoricamente igual a la potencia de salida, aunque por cuestiones de pérdidas en el nucleo y otros factores la potencia de salida es ligeramente menor.
con esto y los datos de la placa de características se puede hacer una idea rápida de que capacidad puedes conectar a la salida,como lo indica nuestro amigo son muy importantes los datos. ah y no se te olvide tener en cuenta el  factor de potencia para el cálculo.


----------



## s0294263 (Abr 9, 2007)

Anexo lista de formulas electricas para el calculo de potencias en los transformadores y los valores de las capacidades nominales en America


----------

